# Dessiner avec Magic Trackpad



## herszk (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis l'heureux possesseur du génial Magic Trackpad qui maintenant remplace avantageusement ma Magic Mouse mais j'aimerais pouvoir dessiner avec Gimp ou Paintbrush (ou autre), j'y arrive mais je suis obligé en même temps de cliquer, donc d'appuyer fort sur la surface, ce qui n'est pas très ergonomique.
Y aurait-il un moyen d'éviter de cliquer en appuyant, par exemple, sur une touche (fn, ctrl, alt ou cmd) en même temps que je dessine ?


----------



## redsquare (4 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble que, justement, le Magic Trackpad n'est pas destiné à cet usage.... Ne pas le confonde avec une palette graphique !


----------



## herszk (4 Septembre 2010)

redsquare a dit:


> Il me semble que, justement, le Magic Trackpad n'est pas destiné à cet usage.... Ne pas le confonde avec une palette graphique !



Je sais cela mais, de par sa conception matérielle, je suis sûr que, malgré tout, le Magic Trackpad pourrait rendre quelques services supplémentaires en matière de graphique.
Ce que je demande, si cela n'exista pas déjà, ne devrait pas être insurmontable à implémenter.


----------



## Macmootpro (4 Septembre 2010)

as-tu essayé d'activer le clic tapoter sur ton MTD , c'est à dire que tu dois pas cliquer physiquement.


----------



## herszk (4 Septembre 2010)

alllex_ a dit:


> as-tu essayé d'activer le clic tapoter sur ton MTD , c'est à dire que tu dois pas cliquer physiquement.



Oui, c'est ce que j'utilise en permanence mais je suis obligé de cliquer pour faire un trait.
J'ai essayé la fonction glissement mais ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Macmootpro (4 Septembre 2010)

il faudrait trouvé je pense un logiciel du style magicpref pour TM, que tu puisse avoir plus de fonction


----------



## herszk (4 Septembre 2010)

Sur btt, rien de nouveau, quand à magicpref, il ne fonctionne qu'avec magic mouse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2010)

Si tu veux dessiner avec autre chose qu'une souris, achète une tablette graphique. C'est étudié pour, comme disait l'autre.

Le Magic Trackpad n'a pas été conçu pour faire office de tablette graphique et tous les utilitaires du monde n'y changeront rien.


----------

